# Simple Google Maps API Development needed



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi All,

I would like to develop a Google Maps to embed in my personal website of various businesses in a town. I would like it to look like this:Toronto Bars. 

I simply do not understand Javascript well enough to do this by myself. 

Can people please throw some quotes at me for this job. 

email me adriancamara <a t> m e . co m


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

How many businesses? An easy way to do this now is to use ESRI's new ArcGIS online tool and drag and drop a CSV file onto it that has coordinates embed in it. From there you can grab that map code and post it into any website you like. You'll need to sign up for a free account here (http://www.arcgis.com/home/) but from there it is pretty simply. I can help with that or Google's method if you like


----------



## morespace54 (Mar 4, 2005)

Have you solved your java-script problems? Any access to a DB management system on your website?


----------

